
What's New in Matplotlib 3.1 - stablemap
https://matplotlib.org/3.1.0/users/whats_new.html
======
kelsolaar
Matplotlib is sometimes hard to use, the many ways to do the same thing are
sometimes confusing for beginners but it also gives grainier control over
minute details which is fantastic for high-quality figures. I wish it had a
good 3D rendering though, it is pretty much impossible to display complex 3D
objects without drawing issues.

